# Chris Pratt: da grasso ciccione a sex Symbol. Foto. Jurassic World.



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

L'attore protagonista di Jurassic World, Chris Pratt, è diventato il Sex Symbol del momento. Ma è bene sottolineare il "diventato". Infatti, Chris Pratt, per esigenze lavorative (nessuno era disposto ad offrirgli ruoli, considerato il fisico) è passato da grasso/ciccione a palestrato muscolo e sex symbol. La svolta è arrivata prima di diventare protagonista di "I guardiani della Galassia". Pratt ha perso ben 27 Kg in 6 mesi. 

Ecco una foto che ritrae il cambiamento di Chris Pratt. Prima e dopo.


----------

